# Does my rat get separation anxiety with ME?



## Cherubim (Dec 6, 2007)

My rat Squeakers. I take him out of the cage twice a day as do I take my other 3 out the same amount.. But umm I have NO IDEA why, everytime I open the cage, Squeakers is the first one to get to the door and he INSTANTLY jumps up to my shoulder as to expect I'm going to be taking him out. I know he really loves me but something has been goin' on. 

I close the cage door when I put him back, and it's like he gets angry that I put him back or anxious because he starts chewing on the bars of the cage. He only does this when I put him back in and it's really weird.. 

Does anyone have any similar situations? Can anyone tell me what is going on? I mean, I don't know if I should be worried but DOES HE REALLY WANT TO BE WITH ME THAT MUCH?! ;-; When I take him out he's fine. :x

OH and EDIT: Before I close the door, I put him in and he bolts straight back to me, and I put him in again and he keeps trying to get back out to be with me and I keep putting him back and it's the same process until I shut the cage door. The others are just like "Meh."


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's normal for some rats. You might want to see if there's anything you can do to keep him stimulated enough in the cage that he doesn't mind being in there. Also watch to make sure he's not being picked on by his cagemates. Otherwise, it just means he's bonded more to you than his cagemates, which isn't a big problem unless it makes you uncomfortable. Personally I find it flattering. I have two girls that would, if they could, spend 100% of their time with me. When I have them out freeranging (they have a large space to explore) they won't go anywhere where they can't see me, and they come back to groom me and play in my hair frequently. They're always pressed up against the cage when I come by, and I have to de-tangle them from my hair and put them way in the back of the cage so I can close the doors without hurting them when I'm putting them back. It makes me a little sad to put them back and walk away from the cage, but I know (because my fiance is home all day, mostly in that room) that when I'm gone they're perfectly happy to play around in the cage and with the other gals. They just prefer to be around me when I'm around. That's probably what's going on with your guy, though the chewing is a sign of stress so I'd make sure there aren't any issues with the cagemates. Is the cage big enough for all of them?


----------



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

My little Doka does this exact same thing! When I clean their cage, I let them have run of the room (the cage is in my daughter's play room so it's completely rat/kid proof). The other two go off to explore or (more likely) a place to curl up. Doka, on the other hand, tries to climb me to figure out what I'm doing to her house. It's not like she wants in or anything, she just wants to hang out with me and "help" me clean their cage (even though she's the opposite of helpful). Then when I put her back in her cage, she just wants back out to hang out with me some more. 
Silly girl!!


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

Some rats do that because they have a lot of energy and want more bonding time others will do it because they have an overly dominant cage mate which means you need a bigger cage usually


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

It sounds to me like he loves you and loves to play.  I would just try to give him plenty of stuff to do in the cage to keep him preoccupied.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

One of my three is like that. He loooves to be by me, usually he's not on me, but he likes to be near me, sleeping or investigating. When I go to put him back, he refuses. Anytime I go into that room he runs to the door to be let out. When I try to get one of the others...he tries to sneak out. It makes me happy knowing he loves me that much.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Awwww just sounds like a very affectionate rattie! I think that's lucky 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cherubim (Dec 6, 2007)

I put more things in the cage like tubes, more bandana hammocks *I make my own hammocks* some little balls, bells etc.. And he STILL does it XD I think it's just his love for me that's greater than anyone imagined. He just prefers to be out I guess. The cage is pretty big too so that can't be it. He just loves the attention. :3


----------

